# Poor Riley Dog



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, yet again Riley has been struck with health issues. He is having a really hard time with what we think are allergies. He digs and digs at his face and his ears. He has a vet appointment tomorrow I believe but he is having such a hard time that we wanted to get as many suggestions on how to make him as comfortable as possible. He is digging at his face, jowls, and ears. He also has what looks like a blood blister on the outside of his ear, only one and its really small, but it looks like its about to pop. His jowls are all scabbed up because he will sit and scratch. Every time we find him doing it we make him stop. He is literally scratching the fur off his face. We have been using ointments and creams and some kind of gel that my dad bought. It works for a while then he's right back to digging at himself. Does anyone have any suggestions about what could make him more comfortable? We welcome anything and really appreciate it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Kay92,
Just got some "*itchstop*" shampoo, salve, and spray for _Doctors Foster and Smith_ (on line store) for our itchy boy. Main ingredients are hydrocortisone and lidocaine.

May be able to find something like this at a pet store.

Good luck with Riley.

RBD


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

We give our pup benedryl as needed. Usually 1 or 2 at night when his allergies are bad. We've tried various shampoos and ointments, currently we use the petsmart shampoo for allergies (has hydrocortisone and lidocaine in it) and the spray that looks the same. Only bathe every 2-3 months but brush the coat and wipe down weekly with warm damp rag to remove dirt and pollen. 

We have our pup on a salmon food (more omegas). We've also supplemented fish oil at times with some improvements. We are currently giving coconut oil a try. He's only been on it 2 days but I will post back in a few weeks if we have more success with this than the fish oil. 

It will likely be an ongoing battle, so experiment a bit to find out what works best for your pup. Just my opinion, but the vet will likely give him a cortisone shot or prednisone. That's fine a couple times, but long term there should be better options. 

Good luck!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We bought our Riley "NaturVet Septiderm-V Skin & Coat Lotion" for her itchy spots and it seemed to work pretty well. We recently changed her food to Canidae Pure Sea & I think that's made the biggest difference.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It won't stop the itching, but I would put a elizabethan collar on him to keep him from damaging his face and ears. Rub him so he still gets some relief till you figure out how to stop the itching.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Riley, I do hope your vet can come up with some answer for you.

I have had a few problems with allergies with Boris. Mostly under control now with a raw diet, but his eyes still get inflamed some days - not itchy though. I am convinced that it is something in our garden like ivy or rhododendrons, that causes the problem. 

Kay92 - if the rest of his body isn't affected - I think, you need to try and think about what his face comes into contact with. 

Hope you get some answers soon and do post as it might help some one else.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All health is the core 1st and fighting body inflammation

In Dogs and Humans as well as aging, inflammation is the number 1 killer

Super digestives Enzymes Great helpers

These help fight off stress, aging, hunting and many other health conditions


Probiotics reduces so many bad things in the gut and adds so much to these great Dogs

and Gods biggest gift from the seas

"Omega 3's Krill oils" and" Icelandic Ocean kelp"

Not stirring the pot most store bought dog food is Junk without natures gifts and supplements

These great products reduce latic acid builds and speed up in recovery after working them out or extreme hunting and temps and conditions and eyes and coat and stools

omega fish oils reduce much

After hunting him daily for 13 years my last boy earned 18 years Sir Coppertopper
I was also giving him B 12 injections the last 2 years
He suffered little

as He gave his all for me

I am sorry I write poorly

sports were not as kind to me

Give more hate less

anyone needs brands and products We use to add more feel free

none I sell or profit from

I also add real foods to all Rudy's just turned age 3 and 3rd Vizsla for me and 11th upland bird dog and Best Friend

Most of His meals of these foods are earned by doing not buying

Duck, Salmon, Chicken, Turkey, Venison, Liver and many Vegetables and Hydration is a Clean clear path as well on care and health

No disrespect to anyone on here selling store Dog Foods

My dry or kibble I use" Natural Balance"
with all of the above
God Bless


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we appreciate it. i just realized today that ever since Riley was a pup his head has had a smell to it. And now with him itching so much, I'm thinking it could be yeast. Since a few months ago he had a yeast infection on his jowls. Maybe it's his whole head! Who knows, we have a great vet so we are looking forward to seeing him tomorrow.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Watch out for him scratching that blister on his ear. If his ear flap fills with fluid, the back can separate from the front. If that happens, he might have to have his ear either sutured back together or have buttons sewn front and back while it heals together.

Hope the vet gives you a good solution!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> I have had a few problems with allergies with Boris. Mostly under control now with a raw diet, but his eyes still get inflamed some days - not itchy though. I am convinced that it is something in our garden like ivy or rhododendrons, that causes the problem.


hotmischief - what type of fertilizer do you use in your garden? I had a roommate put Miracle Grow on our plants in the garden and Oquirrh was coming inside with red, swollen eyes. After we stopped using the Miracle Grow the swelling and red eyes went away. Just something to think about.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, so we went to the vet and here was what he said....exact words "He is a yeast ball". I couldn't help laughing. Turns out he has an ear infection in both ears, left is worse than the right, and he has a lot of yeast on his face. He is on two medicines for it and the vet gave him a shot. It took 2 vet techs and the regular vet to give him the shot. Also, the vet thinks that what we thought was a blister is actually a wart. But we are supposed to keep an eye on it. Thank you all for the help and hopefully Riley....and our wallets can have a break for Christmas.


----------

